# Georgia 2021 National Championship Season Archive



## Silver Britches

We needed us an archive of this championship season, so here you go, my Dawg brothers and sisters! I've been all over YouTube searching for our full game videos, and other videos that may be of interest to you. I've been working on this since the day after our national championship, but had to wait to see what other videos would be uploaded. If a newer and better quality version of a video is posted on YouTube, I will edit this post and add it here. As of this posting, these videos linked below were the best quality I could find. If I find anything else that should be added to this post, I will do so. Also, it's late as I post this, and I'm worn out, so if y'all find any mistakes, or broken links, please let me know. This wasn't easy to put together.

Y'all enjoy! And GO DAWGS!



*Georgia 2021 National Championship Season Archive*


*Full Game Videos and Our Game Threads*
Clemson
Game Thread

UAB
Game Thread

South Carolina
Game Thread

Vanderbilt
Game Thread

Arkansas
Arkansas Game (Condensed Version) - Skycam View
Game Thread

Auburn
Game Thread

Kentucky
Game Thread

Florida
Game Thread

Missouri
Game Thread

Tennessee
Game Thread

Charleston Southern
Game Thread

Georgia Tech
Game Thread

*2021 SEC Championship Game*
SEC Championship Game
Game Thread

*College Football Playoff Semifinal at the Capital One Orange Bowl*
Michigan (UGA Radio Cast)
Game Thread
Dawgs' Practice Video
Michigan Practice Video

*National Championship Game January 10, 2022, at Lucas Oil Stadium Indianapolis, Indiana*
The Vision | 2022 National Championship Trailer
National Championship Full Game Video (UGA Radio Cast)
National Championship Full Game Video (Chris Fowler & Kirk Herbstreit)
National Championship Full Game Video (Alternate Aerial View)
National Championship Full Game Video (Film Room With Jimbo Fisher & Coaching Staff)
Game Thread
UGASports Sights and Sounds Video
Lee Corso Picks Georgia To Win National Championship Video
End OF The Game Video
Georgia Fans React to Kelee Ringo's Pick 6 at Lucas Oil Stadium Video
2022 National Championship Trophy Presentation Video
After Game Celebration & National Championship Trophy Presentation Video
After Game Press Conference
Georgia's Jordan Davis, Nakobe Dean & James Cook After Winning National Championship
Press Conference
Jeff Foxworthy Talks Georgia National Championship Video
Dawgs Arriving Back In Athens (Sound Issue With Video)
Championship Parade and Celebration In Athens
Championship Celebration In Athens (Sanford Stadium)
2022 College Football Playoff National Championship Wiki Page
Georgiadogs Website National Championship Link
Game Recap Article
2021 Football Schedule

*Various Threads & Links of The Season*
Who Should Be The QB At Georgia?
National Title Predictions
The Stetson Bennett IV Haters Club
My Title Run Post

*Let's End With Some Music! ?*
Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay (Watching The Tide Roll Away!)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches

Reserved for future use.


----------



## ddgarcia

Well done Brother Britches!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Nice work, thank you sir


----------



## John Cooper

Great work!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Atta BOY SB!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

That's a DAWG ya'll. Great job!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

That is really good stuff, thank you again for taking the time to do it 

My favorites are the Ringo pick 6 and end of game videoWish I coulda been there!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs good job!


----------



## brownceluse

Thanks Silver britches! Great work!


----------



## antharper

Thanks … Good stuff , Go Dawgs !


----------



## elfiii

Tip Top Silver Britches. Let's hope this one hits 1,000 posts by the end of next season! The we can start another one.


----------



## Duff

Great job SB!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Duff

What’s your favorite highlight of the year Dawg fans?  Minus Ringo’s pick 6, of course. 

Mine is Bowers TD against Tech. Looked like he was shot out of a cannon!


----------



## Ruger#3

I was going to give you jazz but there’s way too much work in this effort, really nice job SB.


----------



## mguthrie

And this isn’t a sticky why?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Wow this is amazing!


----------



## mizzippi jb

This is awesome!


----------



## Unicoidawg

mguthrie said:


> And this isn’t a sticky why?



Looks like a sticky thread too me.....


Great job SB.

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Unicoidawg said:


> Looks like a sticky thread too me.....
> 
> 
> Great job SB.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!


Thanks, brother! I was actually just looking for it and wondering where it went. Was going to add another video to it, but I see I've already added it.


----------



## mguthrie

Unicoidawg said:


> Looks like a sticky thread too me.....
> 
> 
> Great job SB.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

mguthrie said:


>



Hmmmmmm. Didn't know you had such an influence around here. I will NEVER say a bad thing about the Buckeyes ever again!


----------



## mguthrie

Silver Britches said:


> Hmmmmmm. Didn't know you had such an influence around here. I will NEVER say a bad thing about the Buckeyes ever again!


Looked like a sticky to me. The dawgs accomplished some great things this year. You did a great job compiling all of that. It didn’t need to get lost to the pages of GON.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Might make you alttle dizzy but sure feels gooood!!!

MONTAGE: 25 fan videos of Kelee Ringo's pick 6 in Georgia's national championship - YouTube


----------



## Madsnooker

Can I hire you Britches to make the same thread for my Buckeyes after they win it all next year? That's a mighty fine job you did!


----------



## Silver Britches

Updated original post by adding a condensed version of the Arkansas game with a cool Skycam view. Love these views of the games, and wish I could find Skycam views of all the others from our championship season. And love being able to hear the natural sounds of the game with these views. Pure awesomeness! Y'all check it out.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches

Madsnooker said:


> Can I hire you Britches to make the same thread for my Buckeyes after they win it all next year? That's a mighty fine job you did!


If y'all were to win it all, I'd do it for you for free, brother!


----------



## Madsnooker

Silver Britches said:


> If y'all were to win it all, I'd do it for you for free, brother!


At some point we have to meet up so I can buy you lunch at your favorite watering hole.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Revenge


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Nitram4891

Reserved for future use.


----------



## Silver Britches

Thanks to @antharper for finding this one. 





*
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## marknga

I have been off Woody's for a while and just found this.
Fantastic job! Thank you.
I was in Indy for the game and I wish every UGA fan could have been there. I have never experienced anything like it. 
Go DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

marknga said:


> I have been off Woody's for a while and just found this.
> Fantastic job! Thank you.
> I was in Indy for the game and I wish every UGA fan could have been there. I have never experienced anything like it.
> Go DAWGS


Glad you found it and like it, Dawg bro! Enjoy!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------

